# dúvida com receita



## belén

Bõa tarde,

Tenho uma duvida com uma receita pra fazer o delicioso pão queijo. Tenho as instruccões sô em Portugûes e  o pacote diz que a mixtura tem que ser mixturada em um "bol americano" 
O que é que é um bol americano pra os Brasileiros?

Muito obrigada!

Be


----------



## cuchuflete

belen said:
			
		

> Bõa tarde,
> 
> Tenho uma duvida com uma receita pra fazer o delicioso pão queijo. Tenho as instruccões sô em Portugûes e  o pacote diz que a mixtura tem que ser mixturada em um "bol americano"
> O que é que é um bol americano pra os Brasileiros?
> 
> Muito obrigada!
> 
> Be




Boa noite Belinha,

Acho que bol é o mesmo que bowl, o seja tejela em português o cuenco no espanhol.  Não tenho certeza nenhum.

'te logo,
Quxo


----------



## belén

Eu acho tambêm que bol é bowl, mais eu não posso fazer os yummie pão queijos porque não conhezo a medida deste bol e isto é imprescindivel pra mixturar a massa...

Mais muito muito obrigada Cuchufleteiro!!


----------



## cuchuflete

belen said:
			
		

> Eu acho tambêm que bol é bowl, mais eu não posso fazer os yummie pão queijos porque não conhezo a medida deste bol e isto é imprescindivel pra mixturar a massa...
> 
> Mais muito muito obrigada Cuchufleteiro!!



Puxa vida Be...sempre acabamos com as medidas de Belén!!!!!!


----------



## belén

Jajajajajaja
É assim...
Vou ter que as patentar!!!


----------



## araceli

Boa noite pra todos:
Belén, pôde colocar a receita aqui no foro?
Procurei por vários sítios y não encontrei "bol americano".
Ao ver as dicas da receita a gente talvez possa entender.
Até logo


----------



## ines

araceli said:
			
		

> Boa noite pra todos:
> Belén, pôde colocar a receita aqui no foro?
> Procurei por vários sítios y não encontrei "bol americano".
> Ao ver as dicas da receita a gente talvez possa entender.
> Até logo



Oi, Araceli, te paso una página donde podrás encontrar por ingrediente, y varios caminos más, recetas desde por lo menos el 2000 en adelante. Ofrecen una gran variedad y abarcan todas las costumbres brasileras, hasta dan lo que cuesta cada porción y a cuánto se pueden vender como forma de ganarse la vida. Seguramente aclararás tus dudas sobre el bowl americano y si no es así, encontrarás otras recetas para preparar.
http://maisvoce.globo.com/
Sería bueno que luego nos cuentes cómo te fue con la búsqueda.


----------



## ines

belen said:
			
		

> Bõa tarde,
> 
> Tenho uma duvida com uma receita pra fazer o delicioso pão queijo. Tenho as instruccões sô em Portugûes e  o pacote diz que a mixtura tem que ser mixturada em um "bol americano"
> O que é que é um bol americano pra os Brasileiros?
> 
> Muito obrigada!
> 
> Be



Uyyyy!, Belén, le contesté a Araceli y la que tenía dudas eras vos. Es que a esta hora de la noche mi (la única que queda) neurona no funciona bien.
Si no encontrás en la página la receta de los bollos de queso (pão de queijo), te puedo pasar una receta en Castellano yo. La probé y salen deliciosos, pero en realidad aquí en Argentina los llamamos "Chipás", son comunes en el noreste argentino y su origen es guaraní, así que también son muy conocidos en Paraguay.
En Brasil son más un pan con algo de queso (no por eso menos ricos), pero el chipá se hace con mezcla de tres o cuatro quesos (los que haya a mano), harina de mandioca, y huevos. Son más gustosos, aunque si uno no es prudente en la cantidad que come... !caen como una bomba en el estómago!
Quedo a la espera de tu respuesta.


----------



## rogelio

ines said:
			
		

> Uyyyy!, Belén, le contesté a Araceli y la que tenía dudas eras vos. Es que a esta hora de la noche mi (la única que queda) neurona no funciona bien.
> Si no encontrás en la página la receta de los bollos de queso (pão de queijo), te puedo pasar una receta en Castellano yo. La probé y salen deliciosos, pero en realidad aquí en Argentina los llamamos "Chipás", son comunes en el noreste argentino y su origen es guaraní, así que también son muy conocidos en Paraguay.
> En Brasil son más un pan con algo de queso (no por eso menos ricos), pero el chipá se hace con mezcla de tres o cuatro quesos (los que haya a mano), harina de mandioca, y huevos. Son más gustosos, aunque si uno no es prudente en la cantidad que come... !caen como una bomba en el estómago!
> Quedo a la espera de tu respuesta.



Ines,
a mi, me encantaria ver tu receta para "Chipas".  A mi esposa le encanta el "pao de queijo" pero mis amigos brazileros no lo cocinan mucho ahora.  Me puede mandar por correo electronico o ponerlo aqui. 
Mil gracias
 
Rogelio


----------



## ines

rogelio said:
			
		

> Ines,
> a mi, me encantaria ver tu receta para "Chipas".  A mi esposa le encanta el "pao de queijo" pero mis amigos brazileros no lo cocinan mucho ahora.  Me puede mandar por correo electronico o ponerlo aqui.
> Mil gracias
> 
> Rogelio



Hola, Rogelio, ni bien tenga un minuto buscaré la receta y te la mando de alguna manera.


----------



## belén

Yo compré una masa ya hecha, sólo se tenía que mezclar con un huevo y agua, amasar y al horno..
Pero me pasó esta tontería de que las instrucciones ponían "bol americano" y al no especificar que medida era, me lo inventé y me salió la masa acuosa, por lo que lo tuve que tirar...
Viene esto a que a lo mejor en tiendas brasileiras pueden encontrar este producto. 

Suerte!!!


----------



## araceli

belen said:
			
		

> Yo compré una masa ya hecha, sólo se tenía que mezclar con un huevo y agua, amasar y al horno..
> Pero me pasó esta tontería de que las instrucciones ponían "bol americano" y al no especificar que medida era, me lo inventé y me salió la masa acuosa, por lo que lo tuve que tirar...
> Viene esto a que a lo mejor en tiendas brasileiras pueden encontrar este producto.
> 
> Suerte!!!



Hola:
Me parece que esa pasta la tenías que poner en moldecitos, porque estuve mirando recetas y algunos lo ponen en moldes y otros hacen bolitas del tamaño de una pelotita de ping pong.
                              PÃO DE QUEIJO (receita)

1 e 1/2 xícara chá de polvilho azedo    *
1                   "           maizena
1         colher de chá de fermento em pó
1/2      xícara chá de leite
1/2               "       óleo
1 e 1/2 colher de chá de sal
1         ovo
1         xícara de queijo, duro e ralado

Misture e peneire os ingredientes secos (menos o queijo).
Após peneirar junte o queijo e misture bem, acrescente os demais ingredientes e amasse até obter uuma massa lisa e uniforme.
Faça bolinhas (usando duas colheres de sobremesa) e coloque numa assadeira untada e enfarinhada.
Leve ao forno quente (200 °C) por 25 minutos.
Rende cerca de 40 pãezinhos. Pode ser servido recheado con requeijão ou outro queijo.

Qué es el "polvilho azedo"?
Busqué en Google y dice que es fécula fermentada de mandioca.
Sinónimos: goma, farinha de tapioca (harina de tapioca).
Me acuerdo de la sopa de tapioca, parecía hecha de gelatina!  
 
Traducción:
1 y 1/2 taza de té de harina de tapioca o similar
1                    "                    maicena
1 cucharadita de té de levadura en polvo
1/2 taza de té de leche
1/2      "             aceite
1 1/2 cuchardita de té de sal
1 huevo
1 taza de té de queso duro, rallado

Mezcle y tamice los ingredientes secos (menos el queso).
Después de tamizados júntelos con el queso y mezcle bien, agregue los demás ingredientes y amase hasta obtener una masa lisa y uniforme.
Haga bolitas (usando dos cucharas de postre) y coloque en una asadera enmantecada y enharinada (o con rocío vegetal, digo yo).
Rinde cerca de 40 pancitos. Pueden ser servidos rellenados con requesón, ricotta u otro tipo de queso.

Nunca hice esta receta, voy a probar.
Rogelio: dígale a su señora que la haga y después intercambiamos opiniones.
Inés: gracias por el dato de la página, es entretenida y sirve para practicar el idioma.
Belén: anímate y prueba de hacerla, así es más sana, sin conservantes químicos, supongo...
Tchau

P/D: Tengo una receta de chipá de Arnaldo André que lleva perejil, queso, cebolla, etc., si quieren se las paso.



1


----------



## ines

Hola, les paso una receta, muy simple de preparar, para los Chipás.
Con respecto a cómo darles forma, se toma una pequeña cantidad de la masa entre las manos con un poquito de harina de mandioca o Maicena y se hacen los bollitos.

Yo normalmente preparo receta doble o triple, y luego congelo una buena cantidad, así están listos para alguna tarde de apurones.

Belén, el problema probablemente se te suscitó porque agregaste demasiado líquido. Fijate que aquí dice que de leche hay que usar "cantidad necesaria" para que quede una masa húmeda pero que no se pegotee.

Son espectaculares para comerlos mientras se toman unos ricos mates (ou cimarrão). Buehhh, está bien, también pueden comerlos mientras saborean uma gostosinha cerveja.    

¡Buen provecho!...   

*CHIPA CORRENTINO*

Ingredientes:
500 gr. de almidón de mandioca
1 huevo
100 gr. de manteca
1 cucharadita de sal
1 taza de queso cáscara colorada rallado grueso
1 taza de queso fontina rallado grueso
lecha cantidad necesaria

Preparación:
Colocar el almidón en un bol junto con la sal y agregar la manteca cortada en trozos.  Derretir la manteca con el calor de las manos desmenuzándola en el almidón hasta que quede una mezcla granulada uniforme.  A este granulado agregar las tazas de queso rallado y el huevo.  Mezclar todo e ir agregando la leche de a poco.  OJO!!!!  el secreto de estas chipas está en NO amasar, sino ligar todos los ingredientes hasta formar una masa húmeda pero que no se pegue en las manos.

Formar bollitos de unos 3-4 cm de diámetro y colocarlos en una placa para horno. Dejar cierto espacio entre ellos porque se hinchan casi al doble.
Luego cocinar en horno caliente hasta que estén doraditos (se forman pequeñas protuberancias doradas, que son los trozos de queso que contienen). El tiempo depende del horno, pero es de 15 – 18 minutos.

Detalle: no abrir el horno antes de transcurridos 12 – 13 minutos porque si no, no se levantan. Para quien nunca los comió, vale advertirles que una vez cocidos son "gomosos" por dentro, no es que estén crudos.

Nota:  Se pueden preparar los bollitos y congelar sobre una placa destapada. Luego se los guarda en una bolsa hermética pudiendo consumirse hasta 6 meses después. Cuando se quieren hornear, no hace falta descongelarlos previamente.
CHIPA CORRENTINO

Ingredientes:
500 gr. de almidón de mandioca
1 huevo
100 gr. de manteca
1 cucharadita de sal
1 taza de queso cáscara colorada rallado grueso
1 taza de queso fontina rallado grueso
lecha cantidad necesaria

Preparación:
Colocar el almidón en un bol junto con la sal y agregar la manteca cortada en trozos.  Derretir la manteca con el calor de las manos desmenuzándola en el almidón hasta que quede una mezcla granulada uniforme.  A este granulado agregar las tazas de queso rallado y el huevo.  Mezclar todo e ir agregando la leche de a poco.  OJO!!!!  el secreto de estas chipas está en NO amasar, sino ligar todos los ingredientes hasta formar una masa húmeda pero que no se pegue en las manos.

Formar bollitos de unos 3-4 cm de diámetro y colocarlos en una placa para horno. Dejar cierto espacio entre ellos porque se hinchan casi al doble.
Luego cocinar en horno caliente hasta que estén doraditos (se forman pequeñas protuberancias doradas, que son los trozos de queso que contienen). El tiempo depende del horno, pero es de 15 – 18 minutos.

Detalle: no abrir el horno antes de transcurridos 12 – 13 minutos porque si no, no se levantan. Para quien nunca los comió, vale advertirles que una vez cocidos son "gomosos" por dentro, no es que estén crudos.

Nota:  Se pueden preparar los bollitos y congelar sobre una placa destapada. Luego se los guarda en una bolsa hermética pudiendo consumirse hasta 6 meses después. Cuando se quieren hornear, no hace falta descongelarlos previamente.


----------



## ines

Belén, me salió un cuento de "gallegos" actuado (debe ser mi 50% de sangre española).

¿Cómo hace un gallego para preparar una receta doble?
Pues, la copia dos veces.

Dije que normalmente preparo la receta doble, pero para eso no significa que tengan que copiarla DOS veces como hice yo en la respuesta anterior.


----------



## belén

Jajajaja
Jajajaja
Voy a intentar hacer las recetas que nos habéis recomendado Araceli e Inés
Voy a intentar hacer las recetas que nos habéis recomendado Araceli e Inés
Muchas gracias
Muchas gracias
Belén 
Belén


----------



## araceli

Hola:

INES  Y  BELEN:Estuvieron geniales !!!
Ahora me surgió la duda: el polvillo azedo se podría reemplazar por almidón de mandioca, no?  Puede ser que sea la misma cosa.
Manos a la masa!
Chau


----------



## ines

araceli said:
			
		

> Hola:
> 
> INES  Y  BELEN:Estuvieron geniales !!!
> Ahora me surgió la duda: el polvillo azedo se podría reemplazar por almidón de mandioca, no?  Puede ser que sea la misma cosa.
> Manos a la masa!
> Chau



Hola Araceli, busqué en mi diccionario Michaelis y como azedo me da sustancia ácida como el vinagre o acidificada por la fermentación. Ni idea de qué podría ser. Pero mirando la receta deduzco que debe ser almidón de mandioca, que haya pasado por algún proceso de fermentación. Pero no te hagas problemas, andá a lo seguro y poné en práctica la receta que les pasé.
Y nuevamente, buen provecho.


----------



## rogelio

ines said:
			
		

> Hola Araceli, busqué en mi diccionario Michaelis y como azedo me da sustancia ácida como el vinagre o acidificada por la fermentación. Ni idea de qué podría ser. Pero mirando la receta deduzco que debe ser almidón de mandioca, que haya pasado por algún proceso de fermentación. Pero no te hagas problemas, andá a lo seguro y poné en práctica la receta que les pasé.
> Y nuevamente, buen provecho.


Gracias, ines
Voy a probarlos esta fin de semana.

Chau,

Rogelio


----------



## Lems

Oops!!!!!!!  

Parece que quase perdi a festa por aqui! Que pena que estive fora no fim de semana e feriado...  

Vou ler cada post com cuidado e tentar dar minha contribuição.

Abraços a todos

Lems

________________________
Agradeço por suas correções.
I appreciate any correction.


----------



## Lems

araceli said:
			
		

> Hola:
> 
> INES  Y  BELEN:Estuvieron geniales !!!
> Ahora me surgió la duda: el polvillo azedo se podría reemplazar por almidón de mandioca, no?  Puede ser que sea la misma cosa.
> Manos a la masa!
> Chau



¡Hola Araceli!

Já respondi à dúvida sobre o polvilho azedo no post da Ines, em http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=5871

¡Que rico está este thread!   

Lems 

________________________
Agradeço por suas correções.
I appreciate any correction.


----------



## Lems

belen said:
			
		

> Bõa tarde,
> 
> Tenho uma duvida com uma receita pra fazer o delicioso pão queijo. Tenho as instruccões sô em Portugûes e  o pacote diz que a mixtura tem que ser mixturada em um "bol americano"
> O que é que é um bol americano pra os Brasileiros?
> 
> Muito obrigada!
> 
> Be



Boa tarde, Belen

Neste forum sempre aparecem os talentos, no caso, tanto sobre idiomas quanto de culinária, não é mesmo, Belen?

Meu departamento de cozinha (Lems Cook) *nunca* ouviu falar de "bol americano"... Mas, felizmente, você já pôde contar com a eficácia do nosso Cuchufleteiro que, sabiamente, sugeriu que se trata de um bowl...

Mas eu não tenho a menor idéia do tamanho (volume) dessa tijela...   

Saludos brasileños  

Lems

________________________
Agradeço por suas correções.
I appreciate any correction.


----------



## araceli

Lems said:
			
		

> ¡Hola Araceli!
> 
> Já respondi à dúvida sobre o polvilho azedo no post da Ines, em http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=5871
> 
> ¡Que rico está este thread!
> 
> Lems
> 
> ________________________
> Agradeço por suas correções.
> I appreciate any correction.



Oi Lems:

Após fazer, mando pro senhor um bolinho virtual...

   Tchau


----------



## ines

rogelio said:
			
		

> Gracias, ines
> Voy a probarlos esta fin de semana.
> 
> Chau,
> 
> Rogelio



Bárbaro, Rogelio, después nos contás cómo salieron.
Recordá que no tienen que dorarse demasiado porque de lo contrario el queso toma un sabor amargo. Tienen que quedar medio pálidos y con lunares doraditos pero no tanto.
Otra cosa, la primera tanda que entra al horno siempre va a demorar más en cocinarse que las posteriores, así que hay que estar atentos con el tiempo de cocción.
¿Hice mucho lío con la explicación?


----------



## Lems

araceli said:
			
		

> Oi Lems:
> 
> Após fazer, mando pro senhor um bolinho virtual...
> 
> Tchau




Oba!!  Esse pãozinho de queijo vai bem com um café bem fresquinho.  

Já estou salivando.

Senhor está no céu... aqui é você.  

Besito

Lems


----------



## HOLLOWAY

Eu adoro o pao de queijo......da pra nois a receita


----------



## araceli

Oi:
Neste thread está a receita traducida, procurá-la.
Tchau


----------

